# dutch oven in winter times



## 1102009

This is to have a party with friends outdoors.
Even better when there is snow!

Brown the beef in the open dutch oven, use red wine, salt and pepper, dried rosemary and thyme or other herbs you like and some spoonfuls of dark honey to make a sauce, close up and keep over
embers for 4 hours ( 2kg of meat).
Eat with fresh sour bread.
Cheers!


----------



## Oldtimer

Looks delicious SiWolKe, if i was near I would try to crash your party!

In my part of the world the term Dutch Oven has entirely different connotations.


----------



## RayMarler

That's a nice looking Dutch Oven you have got there, very nice indeed!


----------



## 1102009

Oldtimer said:


> Looks delicious SiWolKe, if i was near I would try to crash your party!
> 
> In my part of the world the term Dutch Oven has entirely different connotations.


And what is a NZ dutch oven?


----------



## Eikel

> And what is a NZ dutch oven?


Exactly


----------



## whiskers

Google "slang Dutch oven".
Bill


----------



## 1102009

So it warms twice!
You bad bad guys :no:


----------



## whiskers

Research indicates you can bake the bread in a dutch oven too.
Bill


----------



## Hops Brewster

Sibylle, I've used a very similar recipe for both beef and venison. I can testify that it is a wonderful dish.


----------



## 1102009

whiskers said:


> Research indicates you can bake the bread in a dutch oven too.
> Bill


and pizza and many things...."cook wild"
www.susanne-fischer-rizzi.de


----------



## Oldtimer

SiWolKe for a time when I was a teenager I did a lot of my cooking in what you call a Dutch Oven. One of my first beekeeping jobs, the boss owned some land which was the basis of his beekeeping business. I had 2 options, one was to rent somewhere to live in the nearest town about 1/2 hour drive away, or the boss offered me to live rent free in a shed on his property the other advantage I wouldn't have to drive to work every day. 

So I went with the free rent option and stayed there around 2 years. There were no cooking facilities but there was thousands of acres of bush plenty of wood fuel so I bought what you call a Dutch Oven and that was my cook pot, I got pretty good at cooking almost anything in it even desert, was also able to shoot small game literally out of the shed window so fresh meat.

Kept that Dutch Oven for years afterwards it was not till I got married my wife forced me to throw it away.


----------



## Hops Brewster

Oldtimer said:


> SiWolKe for a time when I was a teenager I did a lot of my cooking in what you call a Dutch Oven. One of my first beekeeping jobs, the boss owned some land which was the basis of his beekeeping business. I had 2 options, one was to rent somewhere to live in the nearest town about 1/2 hour drive away, or the boss offered me to live rent free in a shed on his property the other advantage I wouldn't have to drive to work every day.
> 
> So I went with the free rent option and stayed there around 2 years. There were no cooking facilities but there was thousands of acres of bush plenty of wood fuel so I bought what you call a Dutch Oven and that was my cook pot, I got pretty good at cooking almost anything in it even desert, was also able to shoot small game literally out of the shed window so fresh meat.
> 
> Kept that Dutch Oven for years afterwards it was not till I got married my wife forced me to throw it away.


 What?!? Threw it away? It was just getting to be properly cured!


----------



## Oldtimer

Agreed. One of many things she did in her drive to transform me into a properly cultured person such as herself. She is my ex wife now, I can breath.

Oh, over here we call them camp ovens.


----------



## 1102009

Oldtimer said:


> Agreed. One of many things she did in her drive to transform me into a properly cultured person such as herself. She is my ex wife now, I can breath.
> 
> Oh, over here we call them camp ovens.


OT, now I know something about you. Seems to me your ex- wife attempts made you less civilized sometimes  trying the opposite. Too strong a character, are you?
So my advise is: buy a used camp oven.....


----------



## Oldtimer

Good advise SiWolKe but camp oven days are over I live in a house in the suburbs now, I am very civilised . Did get to have some fun times with my children and the camp oven though, before it was finally disposed of. 

Have been thinking once I'm out of bees I would like to pack up some stuff and go bush for a few months, would be a fantastic break. Not as fit as I used to be though.


----------



## Michael Palmer

Oldtimer said:


> Have been thinking once I'm out of bees I would like to pack up some stuff and go bush for a few months,


What? You out of bees? Nah.


----------



## Oldtimer

It will have to happen sooner or later, price of honey dropping and all. 

Thing is I really do want to do a bush trip but winter here is too cold and miserable it needs to be summer, but also I do want at least some bees till I die, maybe I'll have to put them under management for a season.

Or maybe I'll just do a quick 2 or 3 week trip once swarming is over and the hives are all boxed up, that might work. 

Camp oven won't be part of my kit, too heavy, but there are other ways to achieve the same thing.


----------



## minz

I thought they were only for squirrel, I have not broke out mine since my dad willed it to me.


----------



## 1102009

Oldtimer said:


> It will have to happen sooner or later, price of honey dropping and all.
> 
> Thing is I really do want to do a bush trip but winter here is too cold and miserable it needs to be summer, but also I do want at least some bees till I die, maybe I'll have to put them under management for a season.
> 
> Or maybe I'll just do a quick 2 or 3 week trip once swarming is over and the hives are all boxed up, that might work.
> 
> Camp oven won't be part of my kit, too heavy, but there are other ways to achieve the same thing.


well i would care for your bees if i would live near you but it might be they are tf then or none survive..--

minz, they are trendy here, try it!


----------



## Oldtimer

I am sure the bees would enjoy your attention SiWolKe .


----------



## beepro

If she's taking good care of your bees going tf (zero resistant) then you will surely be without bees soon.
Then you can take your camping vacation sooner. Maybe she can use my mite bee bomb nuc approach allowing them
to build up resistant little by little before the big early Spring expansion is on. If not it would be a big crashed before the rebuilt, really!


----------



## Oldtimer

Thing is Beepro, people get all hung up over being treatment free and think that is the be all and end all of beekeeping. My bees get treated for mites roughly once each six months. The other roughly 363 days of the year, bee work is about the important stuff, good beekeeping.


----------



## 1102009

Well yes beepro, if OT would decide this. He is the prof and I´m of an open mind!

If he would let me care for his bees I would be honored and do what we think best with them 
I imagine us sitting by the fire with the dutch oven and talking bees all night. You would be very jealous, beepro, about what I would learn!

I believe he would enjoy to work with me so much I would be able to convince him to try again tf.


----------



## Nordak

When's the next cookout? Wow, that looks like some good eats.


----------



## Fusion_power

In the U.S. the difference between a "camp oven" and a "dutch oven" is that the camp oven has legs and the dutch oven does not. How does that fit with your "slang dutch oven"? lol

I have about a dozen dutch ovens and at least 3 or 4 camp ovens. I need to go camping and put some of them to use.

I'm also a fan of sourdough bread. I started making all of my own bread about 7 years ago. Grocery store bread tastes so bland to me now that I won't normally touch it.


----------



## 1102009

Fusion_power said:


> In the U.S. the difference between a "camp oven" and a "dutch oven" is that the camp oven has legs and the dutch oven does not. How does that fit with your "slang dutch oven"? lol
> 
> I have about a dozen dutch ovens and at least 3 or 4 camp ovens. I need to go camping and put some of them to use.
> 
> I'm also a fan of sourdough bread. I started making all of my own bread about 7 years ago. Grocery store bread tastes so bland to me now that I won't normally touch it.


Ah, then it´s a camp oven. I was married for 30 years in december and my husband gave a fire bowl made out of stainless steel to use at home with my oven. So I will use it often in future.
I´m planning to build an outdoor kitchen in my garden.
FP I love this bread too and always keep alive a sourdough starter to bake my own bread.


----------



## Oldtimer

Fusion_power said:


> How does that fit with your "slang dutch oven"? lol


The fit would be cultural FP. Should you ever visit the Southern Hemisphere or perhaps even Great Britain, you could avoid some awkward stares by not talking about how much you love your Dutch Oven.


----------

